# Niko! That CRS tank at my place?



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

And it's filled with those little white critters that are NOT shrimp? Guess what?

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=8431
http://www.ucl.ac.uk/GeolSci/micropal/ostracod.html#intro

There goes all that pelia.  I can't even reuse that Profile/Turface substrate for fear of letting them loose in the Big Tank.

Nuts.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I might be confused but don't fish eat ostracods? If you need pellia I should have some. I've been trying to get rid of it  so should have some strands in my tank. It's hard to get rid of.

David


----------

